

Ask HN: YC Application – 0 Video Views - infoseckid

Our application still has 0 views in the introduction video. With just 6 days away from the results, I am inclined to think we are not gonna be in the shortlist.<p>If you were rejected in one of the previous application cycles, did you also have 0 views? If yes, this could be a good way of &quot;getting the result before its announced&quot; :)<p>All the best to everyone who applied!
======
payapp
There are few other good incubators around. It does not hurt to apply other
places as well. However, continue to focus on your product development.

This is my first time applying at YC, but in past I have helped raised funds
for other companies outside. Last year I started my company and tried to raise
funds.

After a while, instead of raising funds or spending too much time in hoping to
get on incubators or VCs' list I started to stay focus on the product
development. So not raised any outside funds so far however my product 1.0,
then 1.3 and now 1.5 is out in the market and getting real users' feedback and
polishing the product.

The bottom line is don't lose attention and focus from your product and plan
out for 6, 12 and 18 months out with plan A and B, in my case, also plan C.

------
asadlionpk
I had applied last cycle, We were rejected and had 0 views on video. But I
guess it's a waste of time to keep checking views and trying to guess the
result. You will be waiting till 15th anyway.

So rather do something more useful?

------
danielsparish
I was reading about one of the previous members of the Y comb. and they
applied 6 times before being accepted.

So, If not this time there's always next time bud. Good luck!

